# [WIP][KERNEL][DEV-ONLY] 3.0 Kernel for K-Fire [05-13 #10a -- SHUTDOWN + MARKET FIX]



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

*NEW KERNEL IS CHARGING. OS DOESN'T SHOW THE CHARGING ICON. FOR BEST RESULTS USE AMAZON STOCK CHARGER FROM THE OUTLET OR POWER DOWN WHEN NOT IN USE*

*05-12: KERNEL.ZIP #10 IS NOW READY HERE (FLASH IN RECOVERY): http://bit.ly/J6ZHMA*
md5sum 3fe53ff375c58c1733fefe47e543eb50
*FULL STOCK CM9 ROM AVAILABLE HERE (updated): http://bit.ly/J9uQkE*
md5sum 3ca249cad8cac31d2c473b61ff5257bd
*- SHUTDOWN BUG FIXED. This needs some testing, however, to be sure that the device won't power back on later.*
- [05-13][ROM ONLY] Volume slider re-added
- [ROM ONLY] Audio volume toned down slightly to help w/ reliability
- [ROM ONLY] BUGFIX for Market apps which display not compatible (Credit: Icemank121)

*IF FOR SOME REASON WIFI DOESN'T WORK ON THE FIRST BOOTUP DO THE FOLLOWING:
Enter Terminal Emulator
Type: su
Type: fix-mac.sh
Exit Terminal Emulator
Reboot*

*05-10: KERNEL.ZIP #9 IS NOW READY HERE (FLASH IN RECOVERY): http://bit.ly/Iz9J4s*
md5sum bb453c85f7155cea3fab1c83cae65c73
*FULL STOCK CM9 ROM AVAILABLE HERE: http://bit.ly/JC6UBT*
md5sum 0d7677af67501b0f467130016fb1f928
- updated PVR/graphics drivers for bugfix (same version [email protected]): fixes slight text corruption in at 270 degree rotation and memory leak
- cleanup work on backlight driver, still flashes on resume slightly (Icemank121)
- cpu governor: conservative cherry-pick improvment patches (Entropy512)
*- [ROM ONLY] Wifi netloc (GPS) working! (Entrophy512)*
- wifi .ini file change to TQS_S_2.6.ini (doesn't have 5ghz settings like the other)
- [ROM ONLY] *Volume increase (Kuzma30)*, updated CM9 build, reboot recovery fix, included volume slider, and commented out "survey data missing!" in wpa_supplicant_8, higher quality bootanimation

*DEV NOTES: ROM Build is now fixed so that PVR modules are built with the kernel.*

*04-28: KERNEL.ZIP #8 IS NOW READY HERE (FLASH IN RECOVERY): http://bit.ly/Iz9J4s*
md5sum d80dae28760cd1c8590d71bf53573ba2
- Kernel now has the 1.2ghz setting added again, but is default to 1.0ghz. To enable the higher clock speed, go into Settings -> Performance -> Processor and change "Maximum CPU frequency" to 1200. Then select "Set on boot".
- Added bluetooth USB support modules to the kernel for OTG testing
- Fixed early backlight bug. All of the bootanimation should now be visible.

*NOTE: Kernel is now compiled as a part of the "brunch otter" process. Modules and kernel will be added to the build automatically. DEVS: update your local_manifest.xml here: https://raw.github.c...al_manifest.xml*

[ CLEANED UP OLDER VERSIONS ]

*THIS IS FOR DEVELOPMENT COMMUNICATION ONLY -- THERE IS A USER-BASED THREAD IN GENERAL SECTION HERE:*
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1591869

*Post #2 will contain a list of what's working and what's not and what state some of the "underway" projects are in.*

*WHAT CAN I EXPECT IF I TEST THIS?*
SOME BUGS

*Here's a summary of known larger issues -- READ THIS, ITS IMPORTANT:*
*1. [FIXED 05-12] Shutdown from the OS now works as expected. This needs some testing, however, to be sure that the device won't power back on later.*
*2. Charger doesn't seem to be working well on AC POWER. Please use PC-USB power to charge your device.*

*local_manifest.xml for ROM BUILDING (place this in your .repo folder prior to repo sync):*
https://github.com/K...al_manifest.xml

*UPDATED KFire device setup:*
https://github.com/K...-otter/tree/ics

NOTE: the needed kernel modules to run the device are located in the "modules" folder. If you're testing the build, then you won't need to recompile them.

*KERNEL SOURCE:*
*[04-20] I've added the "wlan" and "sgx" (PVR) source into the kernel under "external". Instructions below are updated with the new location. This should stop the "getting out of sync" issues.*
https://github.com/K...omap/tree/4AI.5
config = otter_android_defconfig

For compiling the kernel I use CodeSourcery arm-2010q1 compiler
You may have different results with different compilers.

I setup the following directories under a main "android" folder:
"mydroid" = the Android userspace source for your ROM
"kernel" = the kernel source posted above
"build_tools" = can be a symlink to another location where you have the arm-2010q1 compiler binaries setup

To make the kernel: do the following starting from the main "android" folder mentioned above:
export YOUR_PATH=`pwd`
export MYDROID=$YOUR_PATH/mydroid
export PATH=$PATH:$YOUR_PATH/build_tools/arm-2010q1/bin
export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-none-linux-gnueabi-
export KERNEL_DIR=$YOUR_PATH/kernel
export KERNELDIR=$YOUR_PATH/kernel
cd $YOUR_PATH/kernel
make ARCH=arm distclean
make ARCH=arm otter_android_defconfig
make -j8 ARCH=arm uImage
make ARCH=arm modules

*TO BUILD WIFI MODULES [updated 04-14]:*
*[04-20] Source for the current wifi modules is now included in the kernel under: external/wlan*

cd /external/wlan/mac80211/compat
export KLIB=
export KLIB_BUILD=
export ARCH=arm
export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-none-linux-gnueabi-
make

*TO BUILD PVR MODULES:*
*[04-20] Source for the current wifi modules is now included in the kernel under: external/sgx*

Sometimes when you change the kernel source enough, it will cause incompatibilty with the existing PVR modules. You will need to recompile them if that happens.

cd /external/sgx/src/eurasia_km/eurasiacon/build/linux2/omap4430_android
export KERNELDIR=
make ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=arm-none-linux-gnueabi- TARGET_PRODUCT="blaze_tablet" BUILD=release TARGET_SGX=540 PLATFORM_VERSION=4.0


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I've said it on Xda, but thanks again for your hard work on the Kernel. You've made our device worth having.


----------



## chykal (Jul 17, 2011)

I have had outstanding performance on AOKP build 38 with this kernel. Within the first hour of a clean install I had 1 instance of it randomly powering off with a blank screen and requiring a 20 second power button press. After that I made the following changes:

Disabled the lock screen
Overclocked to 1200
Set wi-fi under advanced "keep wi-fi on during sleep" to "only when plugged in"

I have since had no lock ups at all. After 39 hours of light use I have 48% battery left. Normally with the screen off it would be dead after 10 to 12 hours. I am not sure which, if any, of these changes had this affect but I am very happy with the results so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

